# County Line Acres' Kidding Thread!



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

To kick off our year, Cava kidded on January 5th with a single 10 lb. paint doeling as a first time mom!! We are anxiously waiting for all of our lovely does to kid! We are also getting two pregnant does in mid-January from IL bred to a gorgeous buck, Bon Joli Texas Hill Country.

We have 2 doe that have kidded, 5 confirmed bred does, and 6 exposed does for April/May of 2015 kids!

*UPDATE: 1/07/15: Coco kidded a single, red and white spotted doeling!

UPDATE: 1/22/15: Rosie kidded twin buckling! (1 solid red and 1 red spotted)*

*~~~~~PREGNANT DOES~~~~~*

RWM2 McGee's Black Z53 (Lusie) _Our Herd Queen!_
- Due approximately February 16th and is most likely carrying trips or quads, and will probably kid early.
- Confirmed bred to our DL Amigo
- She has kidded twins, twins, triplets, a single, and then recently triplets. We have never owned her for her previous kiddings.
- She has only thrown solid black kids or black and white dapples.

BBHS Hulk in Lace (Lacy)
- Due March 16th
- Confirmed bred to our DL Amigo
- She is due on the same day as her twin sister, Candy (below)

BBHS Sweet as Candy (Candy)
- Due approx. March 16th to March 21st
- Confirmed bred to our PF94 Chieftain of War

BBHS Millsbury Dough Girl (Millie)
- Due April 7th
- Confirmed bred to our JAD Astroids Bullseye
- Millie has kidded twins her first time.

*~~~~~EXPOSED DOES~~~~~*

JAD Astroids Crimson Star (Crimson)
- EXPOSED to our JAD Astroids Bullseye
- Due on April 28th if bred, but we will test soon.

BBHS Le Sable Rose (Sable)
- EXPOSED to our PF94 Chieftain of War (black dapple)
- Due approx. May 14th if bred. Will test soon.
- Sable has kidded twice with twins (all were traditional or paint)
- Sable is the dam of Candy and Lacy on the schedule.

LK7 Kloud of Kazmere (Kaz)
- EXPOSED to our PF94 Chieftain of War
- Due approx. May 15th if bred. Will test soon.

JAD Astroids Right on the Mark (Markie)
- EXPOSED to our PF94 Chieftain of War
- Due approx. in May if bred

*~~EXPOSED DOES FROM IL~~*

MCGEE'S DAPPLE Z132
- EXPOSED to Bon Joli Texas Hill Country
- Due approx. early May
- Has kidded singles twice (only ones registered that I can find)
- She has kidded 1 solid red buck and 1 dappled red doe.

IDI Z35
- EXPOSED to Bon Joli Texas Hill Country
- Due approx. May 16th
- Has kidded twins twice (only kids I could find on ABGA)
- She has kidded only red dapples

*~~DOES THAT HAVE KIDDED~~*

Horn & Halos Little Bit Rosie (Rosie)
- Kidded twin bucklings (one solid red and the other is red and white spotted) on January 22nd 2015 out of PF94 Chieftain of War.









PF94 Coco Chanel (Coco)
- Kidded a single, long-legged, 8 lb, red and white spotted doeling on January 7th 2015 out of DL Amigo.









Pine Bank C17 Spotted in My White Boots (Cava)
- Kidded a single, 10 lb, red paint doeling on January 5th 2015 out of DL Amigo


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww..... that doeling is SO cute!!! What a gorgeous little girl. Mom is beautiful too.  

Can't wait to see what they all give you!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Victoria!

We just had Coco kid a single about an hour ago. We wanted our spots, and we got it! :-D Here is her baby girl:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Before I got busy with Coco kidding right after I posted this, I was starting to post pictures of the does. I'll start again! These are our confirmed bred does:

Rosie








Lusie
She is enormous in person. She has a month to go, and I know that there are a lot of babies hidden in there! hlala:















Lacy








Candy








Millie


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh your babies are so cute. Good size also. Thanks for sharing and I am glad I live so far away hahaha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute! Congrats!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you both. We are anxiously waiting for Rosie who is due on January 14th, but I think she could easily go sooner... She could go tomorrow on day 145. She isn't too big, and she has a smaller frame, so most of us think she'll only have a single. That is fine by me as long as the birth goes well! We will have our first kids out of Chief! I am so excited.

This is Chief. His dam is Lusie who is the black herd queen due in Feb. He has bred Rosie and Candy, and Sable and Kaz are exposed to him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Chief has gotten so big!! And gorgeous as ever.    

Congrats on the new girl!! She's beautiful! Seems like lots of us are getting all does this month! I have a friend who has had 7 does and 1 buck born this month! And we've had the triplet does so far...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Chief would enjoy the compliment! He is such a doll. We are so happy to have him. I was discussing yesterday how if I saw Amigo and Chief fighting each other in the pasture (for fun of course!), I have 100% confidence that if I walked between them, they would show no aggression towards me and walk up to get scratched. That personality definitely is reflected in Cava's paint doeling. She never cries or whines even when you pick her up and walk away from her dam. Compared to Coco's doeling, the little girl is quite vocal. She more than likely got Lusie's personality :sigh: and we have enough of that lol.

Anyways, we were thinking about names and decided to name Cava's doeling Bliss (due to her blissfully calm persona) and her reg. name would be "ACR3 Blissful in My Stilettos" after her dam's "Spotted in My White Boots". We are still thinking of names for Coco's doeling though. I love naming goats.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are some updates of our 2 girls so far! They are growing up so fast :-( They are both so sweet, and I am retaining them both. Bliss is a CHUNK. She is going to get a big booty like her dam. Nina on the other hand is a bit on the smaller side with her bone structure, but I find her as an improvement over Coco's last year's kid already that we may offer for sale after she kids in the fall. I am so excited to see them grow! Both Bliss and Nina are half sisters, and Amigo's first kids. :kidred:

ACR3 Blissful in My Stilettos















ACR3 Princesa Nina


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great! Bliss is soooo cute!  Love the spots on Nina too.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! Bliss is an absolute chunk like her mother. CanNOT wait to see what she turns out like.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable babies, and the does are very lovely!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks. We are just waiting on Rosie for January right now. She was due the 14th or 15th, and she hasn't kidded yet... it is about day 155 and I'm getting worried.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You can induce her with Lute if you are positive about her due date...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Good news: I just got a text that her udder is leaking milk since it got so full overnight. We should have babies tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine have gone all the way to 157 and it was just fine. If you are 110% positive on her due date, you can induce her, but it normally takes 24-36 hours, and at this point, she'd probably kid within that time frame any way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nothing to worry about then! Tape her teats, though, don't let her leak all her colostrum out.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That is exactly what I was thinking. She is also a FF, so I can understand her going over her date since most of our does with singles do. She has just been scaring me with how she is walking or the lack there of. Made me think of PT. Anyways, I will check her udder as soon as I get home. The guys love to exaggerate, since they get so excited. I will be sure to tape them if necessary!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Rosie had twin bucks yesterday at around 6 p.m. One is solid red and another is red dappled. We actually saw her having contractions at around noon or so. We called the vet around 5 p.m. because she was beginning to push, but she kept stopping and didn't make any progress. We just didn't want to risk the chance of something bad happening. 

Her kids were in the correct position and everything was normal except her cervix wasn't completely dialated yet. This is why she stopped pushing after the first time since it hurt her too much. She would have opened up on her own according to the vet but it is good to help out a FF. The vet said that both boys were trying to come at the same time, but other than that, everything was perfect! I am pretty sure we've thought of names already too 

I wish we had girls, but I am so happy we had healthy kids!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

We MUST see pics!!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! And yes pics please!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

These are pictures from last night. They are about 1 hour old in the photos. We are so happy to have these little buggers! They are both ABGA Fullbloods and so far, we are going to be selling the solid red buck and possibly switching out the spotted buckling with his sire. Either way, we are selling 2 bucks, but we aren't sure which two. The cool thing is that since their sire is black and spotted, so both bucks have the chance of throwing black (when bred to a black doe or one with a black background) and spots even though they're red.

I have already picked out these boys names. Their dam's name is "Little Bit Rosie" and the sire is "Chieftain of War", so I came up with "Lotta Battle" and "Bit of Thorn" in order to combine both dam and sire's names.

Here is ACR3 Lotta Battle 















This is the gorgeous dappled ACR3 Bit of Thorn






















This is Rosie with her two rugrats. They are just too cute!! I thought I would be disappointed with bucks, but since they are fullbloods, I am happy! 








However, this now makes 2 bucks and 2 does. Think PINK! :kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Such handsome boys!!  Congrats!! Love the spots on the spotted guy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

TOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! These boys are just adorable. Now Lusie is up, and since Amigo has thrown only girls so far, I would be the happiest person ever if she kids twin/triplet/quad girls. We never had her for a kidding before, so I am really nervous. All I know is that she has only thrown the color black, so I am also excited to see how this is going to go. 

This is pregnant Lusie in 2014 at her other farm before she kidded triplets (I am not sure how far along she was). I really like this doe. She is an unbelievable mother.








Here is Lusie's most recent kids, Chief, Sochi, and Vader.








This was her on January 7th 2015... almost a month and a half before she is due.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't wait!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow Lusie has a great topline for having such a deep wedge shape!

What color is Amigo the buck she's bred to? I'm not sure how she can top Chief from last year's kids but we'll see!

I find black lines to be SO dominant. I have had a few does with black in their lines but not being black themselves, and bred to a buck with any color at all they would throw black paints.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow Lusie has a great topline for having such a deep wedge shape!
> 
> What color is Amigo the buck she's bred to? I'm not sure how she can top Chief from last year's kids but we'll see!
> 
> I find black lines to be SO dominant. I have had a few does with black in their lines but not being black themselves, and bred to a buck with any color at all they would throw black paints.


That's sooooo encouraging! I'm trying to get black spots/paints with my boers, the doe has a black paint mother, and her next years boyfriend is a black from Max Boer Goats line!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Amigo. Don't mind his horrible coat. It has been SO cold and SO muddy. Chief and Bullseye look perfectly fine, but Amigo's hair is gross. We can't wash him either since it's been below freezing. He is sort of the same color as his daughter, Bliss. He is a dark red spotted paint with darker red points. I know you can't probably see his spots, but they are there!!! 

PLEASE please please let him throw more spots! ray: Both of his daughters have spots! Nina is a light spotted doe and Bliss was looking to be just a gorgeous stocky paint, but she has some super dark spots on her. Maybe they'll turn white, but we know that she has the spotted gene floating around.

His sire throws amazing goats especially ones with spots and color. His dam was a paint, so that's where Amigo got his paint pattern from. He is definitely a blend of both sire and dam.

He is about 1 year and a few months in these photos. They were taken in December.
























Below is Amigo at around 6 months or so.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow Lusie has a great topline for having such a deep wedge shape!
> 
> What color is Amigo the buck she's bred to? I'm not sure how she can top Chief from last year's kids but we'll see!


Lusie has her supermodel days lol. The day I was taking her pictures, she was striking poses left and right!

I honestly think that Amigo could throw a better buck than Chief. Maybe not in the color department, but I know that Amigo is better than Chief's sire. We will know for sure once Nina and Bliss get a bit bigger


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I really love all the colors. They are so darling. Enjoy!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is an update of our two (and hopefully only) darling bucklings. This were taken at 10 days old. I am getting so attached to Battle that I don't want to sell him but I can't keep all of the babies! Battle is definitely the longest and the widest, and Thorn is the chunkiest. They are both going to be big boys. Thorn is probably my favorite though... he just LOVES being loved. He loves the love.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Such handsome boys! They are growing so well! I sure love that spotted guy.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! Thorn is pretty awesome


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Lusie was put into her kidding pen on the 5th. She was bred to be due on the 16th of February, but I wouldn't be surprised if she kidded earlier. We measure her belly and it came out to 66 in around!! That is about 5 ft and 5 in. She was pretty chunky before she was bred, so I am not sure how much is baby and how much is her stomach. :baby: Amigo has had two girls so far, so I am begging Lusie for twin black spotted DOES. :kidred:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

*Triplets!*

Lusie had triplets yesterday on the 18th of February! She first had a tri-colored dappled doeling, then a solid grey buck with a really cool black and white pattern on his face, and lastly a black and white dappled buck. The last buck was a real surprise because Lusie passed her afterbirth after the first buck. She kept pawing at her kids which was a very dangerous situation, but we didn't know she had another one coming! I thought the kid was going to be dead. I never heard of kids coming out after the afterbirth? Well, he was alive! I hanged him around to get all the fluid out of his lungs, and started breathing. Lusie soon passed a second afterbirth.

We got all the kids their colostrum, and they are currently doing well. Our only problem is that the doeling is the tiniest thing I have ever seen. No pictures will do her justice. She is about half the size of her brothers. She must weigh about 2 lbs! We are going to weigh her once we go outside today, and she will probably be about 5 lbs. The downside is that she isn't getting up to nurse like the brothers. She nurses when you put her on the teat, she can stand, and she was looking for the teat yesterday but doesn't seem to be looking for it anymore. We don't think she is going to make it another day. She looks weak.

Therefore, we are bringing her inside as our first bottle baby. The weather here is disastrous. Tomorrow morning, the weather is going to get even worse with the temperature at about -15 degrees, and the wind chill at -30 degrees.

This is Lusie with her first two kids. I never snapped a picture of the dappled buck because he came a lot later, and we had our hands full. The pictures are not good what-so-ever, but they were in the moment and taken with my phone.
















This is our teeny tiny baby girl.








This is their sire, Amigo, when he was about 8(?) months or so.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

very nice babies - hope you wanted the dapples.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, congrats!! They are really gorgeous! 

Hope the little girl starts doing better. :hug:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's a picture of them the day they were born. Octavia is doing great as a bottle baby! The picture of her is at 3 days old. We even brought home a little solid black doeling that we named Venus to keep her company. She has Kung Fu Panda on one side and Coppertox genetics on the other. 

I love the color on Octavia's brothers. We have named the dapple King and the grey Steel.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So so pretty!! Glad to hear that Octavia is doing well.  :thumb:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She is definitely a champ!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

The update is here! Now I don't have any pictures of Octavia which is silly since she is just five feet away from me as I am typing this. Probably will be moving all of these kids outside ASAP except for the triplets. SO happy that the weather is getting so nice.

First up is Thorn. Sorry for the crappy pictures. Was using my phone in a hurry instead of my nicer camera. I just cannot get enough of him. He is going to more than likely take the place of his sire because he is just so nice and so chubby! He is only a little over 6 weeks old in these pictures.








































This is Battle and he is Thorns full-brother. He is for sale!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Next is King and Steel. I can barely get any pictures of Steel since I hate how dark it is in the corner of the barn. They will probably be taking Rosie's pen so the kids can run around more.

Them at 5 days old:
































































Them at less than 3 weeks:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! King is my fav.  They all look awesome though!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Gorgeous boys!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Love them all. Steels name is perfect.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Love King especially ️


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Handsome all of them


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Steel is staying until he breeds only a few does, then he will be for sale. King is leaving after weaning, as we already have 3 people waiting in line for him, and he isn't even priced yet!



RaineyDayFarms said:


> Love them all. Steels name is perfect.


Exactly! Even if his grey turns to cream, it will be in memory of what color his coat was


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Candy kidded yesterday at 5 o'clock in the evening! She had a single black traditional *DOE!!* This is Chief's first doe on the ground, so Battle and Thorn have a new sister.  We thought Lacy (Candy's twin sister) was going to kid ASAP as she is huuuge and looks 10x more ready than her sister did.

Pictures coming soon...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't wait for pictures! Congrats


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats cute babies!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Woohoo


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all just gorgeous ! Congratulations


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I did get pictures, but it's late here, so I am heading to bed.

Lacy (Candy's twin) kidded twin bucklings today too! The day after her sister. I assisted my first birth which was exciting but scary. Both boys are doing great. One is an extremely dark red with three small spots and the other is a red traditional. Wish we had girls, but these boys are able to be registered at 98%. Already picked out names in 30 minutes  ...Candy's doe is another story.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is the new single black traditional doeling, Steel, King, Octavia and Venus, Battle, and Thorn.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet babies!️


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable  You have some color there !


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, we love the color. 

Next up, meet GUNS AND BOWS and THRILL NO FRILL.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

O my....you have some flashy babies


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

My loving Millie had twin doelings today! We haven't had more than 1 doe per kidding since last January on my birthday, so this is SUPER exciting!! This means we can finally sell a doeling instead of retaining, since they are full-sisters. Phew  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the nice kods


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , they are beautiful


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha love the duct tape ears. Congrats on the twin girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooooh... I love that spotted girl! Congrats!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks!



Summersun said:


> Haha love the duct tape ears. Congrats on the twin girls


She is Millie's mini-me! Same folded ears and everything  She gets her own spots like her sister with that duct tape, ha!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We have had our fair share of events here. It has been heart-breaking and just down-right sad. Gidget kidded on the 24th of April. She ended up with toxic mastitis, and because she was so sick, she ended up accidentally laying on her only doeling. Gidget ended up passing away approx. 1 day later. Her two bucklings are alive, but they are being bottle fed now.









Diamond ended up kidding as well on 4/24 to twin girls! We sold (...for free) her spotted doeling to our neighbor to thank him for helping us out and being there for us in the extremely hard times. He has helped so much and cares for goats just as much as we do!

On to the babies!!

"No Name #1" and "No Name #2" are Gidget's bucklings. Might be naming the darker buckling Gotham 

































These are Diamond's kids. The solid with white on her head is named Reese, and the spotted one is named Dottie.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

On no! I'm sooo sorry for your losses.  

What beautiful kids though!! Congrats!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss but nice kids


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh that's awful. I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry for your losses but those boys are sure cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry :hug: That is just so sad :tear:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all!!! It was a horrible loss, but we can only move forward. We only have 3 does left to kid now, so I am hoping for only girls to make this year worth it.  Crimson is on day 151... can't wait!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck to you and hoping for pink


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Crimson is having contractions right now on day 154! Extremely excited!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Miss Crimson ? Hope all is well !


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She has been in "prelabor for about 6 hours. She's been having contractions but never pushing. She is just now getting a rope of clear goo, and she looks to be pushing! It is almost midnight here. I am hoping everything goes well as she is a first timer... biting my nails.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Red doeling just born!!!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Your babies are so adorable!! Waiting for pics of Crimson's doeling!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats awesome Carlee , congratulations :fireworks:
Hows Miss Crimson doing ? 
Love the name Crimson , name of the first pony i used to ride .
That name has a very special place in my heart


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!! Crimson is doing well. I left to go to sleep around 2 or 3 am, so I am exhausted. I love her name too. Her registered name is "Crimson Star". Will get pictures soon.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally pictures of Crimson's doelings!! She was born 5/3/15. These pictures were taken at a few days old, so they are a little outdated, but she looks the same... Just bigger!

Kaz kidded today to two black does! One is a spotted black paint and another is a black paint with no spots. So happy!! Sable is also in labor at this very moment, so we are hoping for twin black doelings again.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Sable just kidded a spotted black traditional doeling!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You have some gorgeous babies  
Crimson's girls are so adorable 
Wow , can't wait to see more pictures of Sable's and Kaz babies !!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are Kaz's doelings!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very flashy! Love them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they look really cool


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you. Their dam is a Coppertop daughter. I expect great conformation in addition to their color. If they look anything like their dam, they will be some nice does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous ! So flashy ! Congratulations 
Kaz is beautiful , I love her facial markings !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are breathtaking!!!  Congrats! I've wanted a dappled paint doe born here for 9 long years and never got one... LOL


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

They are all so wonderful! If you ever want to share some of those spots just let me know. I too have waited 5 years with only traditional boers and fullblood wideload kids. This year one had freckles on its nose but nothing like yours! Enjoy


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So did you do anything special to get lots of does?? I ask because there has been some talk about acv maybe helping produce more does. So just thought I'd ask.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!! Sable's kids pics should be coming soon.



tripledranch said:


> They are all so wonderful! If you ever want to share some of those spots just let me know. I too have waited 5 years with only traditional boers and fullblood wideload kids. This year one had freckles on its nose but nothing like yours! Enjoy


We are going to be selling Kaz's black paint with the one white spot on her neck and possibly Sable's spotted black traditional doeling that I haven't posted yet.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> So did you do anything special to get lots of does?? I ask because there has been some talk about acv maybe helping produce more does. So just thought I'd ask.


Actually no! We haven't done anything out of the ordinary. Their diet consists of a high protein sweet feed, alfalfa, beet pulp, and BOSS (which we added after everyone was pregnant). We have had 14 doelings and 9 bucklings which is awesome. I don't know how we got so lucky!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Since the kidding season has ended and breeding season starts soon, we have decided to retain 10 of our doelings (which is a LOT) because we have been so impressed. We are now selling about 18 of our boers. Now I just have to get the time to list everyone!


----------

